# S/E P1i internet issue



## P1i-user (Jun 24, 2012)

hi I have bought a Sony Ericcson P1i (i know there old, i just liked it) and im having trouble trying to connect to the internet, well i say that i got it connected but when i try to get on to the web it say remote server lost. Thing ive tryed are turning off both the phone and internet router, asking phone provider (clueless) internet provider (same as the phone provider) ive also looked in other forums and they say to take the security off the router 2 questions about that 1. how? and 2. would i have to leave it off and would i get hacked if i did. i know the wifi works as there is another phone and a laptop that uses it. many thanks


----------

